

News is so broken - Cheeese

Looking for a developer to join me on my mission to fix news!<p>News seems to be broken and I want to try and fix that. I want to create a place that offers a simple way to follow and find the stuff that you care about, presented in a way that is easy to scan and consume. The second part of this idea is I want to build discussion around news items, as a story unfolds it gets more context and is curated in one place. The idea is in its early stages, but I do have a screenshot to share with you that gives you a very clear idea of where I am going with this<p>I am looking for a developer to join me building this idea. I am willing to share equity and am ideally looking for a co-founder to work alongside with. I don't really mind too much where you are located, but we are based in Melbourne, Australia.  Beyond being a great coder we are looking for someone who is on the same wave length and can add value to the idea when it comes to user experience. Our technology stack is Java and JSP running on the App engine.<p>About me: I am a designer that has been in the industry for some time now. I believe in UX and simplicity. You can find some of my work here:
http://www.jasonstrachan.com<p>If you are interested please contact me and I will share with you some screen-shots of the idea: oneintenthousand@gmail.com<p>Cheers,
Jason
======
albion
Out of interest how does your idea differ from reddit, digg, hacker news or
many of the other social news sites currently around? they all offer methods
of easily scanning & consuming content as well as allowing discussions. I do
agree that there are issues with our current methods of consuming news but I
think there needs to be a much more significant paradigm shift than what you
are proposing.

I am however very happy to be corrected, could you provide a little more
information?

~~~
Cheeese
I can imagine when I talk about this stuff you are thinking digg, reddit etc.
But its quite different to that.

The biggest difference is this is a competitor to traditional news (New York
Times, CNN) and not digg and reddit.

I believe we are going to share some of the mechanics that drive digg, but
where this is very different is when you view story it is not a link to
someone else's content - the content lives within the context of the site.

Also I will say that the idea is not fully formed yet and needs some more
thought. The biggest problem is how the content gets curated and how it gets
seeded.

~~~
brutimus
You mention wanting to be a NYT/CNN/etc competitor instead of competing with
digg/reddit/etc. Does this mean you want to be a news producer instead of a
news aggregator? Or are you just looking for intelligence behind how you
aggregate news (something closer to newsvine?) Also what sort of news? Big
breaking headlines? Feature stories (research-based)? "Hyperlocal" news (like
everyblock)?

If you're doing "intelligent aggregation" and wanting the content to live
within the context of your site, as you say, I think you've got a copyright
nightmare ahead of you. There are several sites out there that do nothing but
pull together AP content and smother the pages with ads -- I think a few of
them are making enough profits to cover the outrageous cost of the AP feeds.

I'm not trying to discredit your idea -- just hoping to get some more details.
I happen to work in the news industry (on the software side, but am still
exposed to the mess that is news) and find ideas in this area intriguing.

~~~
Gummi
Are you thinking something along the lines of
<http://fastflip.googlelabs.com/> with better recommendations and perhaps some
way of following stories as the unfold?

I agree that news consumption is broken and there are lots of opportunities
for new entrants, but I'm not sure what the "right way" is - I, for one, spend
way too much time sifting through news, blogs, tweets, FB updates etc etc and
probably still miss a lot of interesting stuff while reading stuff I don't
really care about.

\- Gummi

------
ig1
Am I right in thinking it would work something like Wikipedia news articles
but with discussions, etc. added on ?

~~~
Cheeese
That's a big part of it, but the piece that's missing is seeding news stories
as they break.

